# 540 RPM



## Mr Mac (Oct 11, 2017)

New to me Long 2510 tractor. I picked this up along with the Titan for 8500. 








Is 540 rpm at the red line (my assumption)?


----------



## BinVa (Sep 21, 2020)

Yes… 540 PTO @ 2100rpm. B.


----------



## Mr Mac (Oct 11, 2017)

BinVa said:


> Yes… 540 PTO @ 2100rpm. B.


Thanks for confirming that for me. This tractor ran out pretty good for me today. Plenty of power and quite smooth. This is my first time owning a tractor with a FEL and I used it to locate a couple of stumps in the field.


----------



## FredM (Nov 18, 2015)

Mr. Mac, that is a nice sized tractor.


----------



## Mr Mac (Oct 11, 2017)

FredM said:


> Mr. Mac, that is a nice sized tractor.


Thanks, Fred! It will become my Better 9/10ths tractor later on if/when the VA gets me to 100% disability so I can use the back pay to get another in 75-100hp range to care for our pastures and road maintenance. The 2510 is capable, but I'd like to also have a full cab. 😉


----------

